# B&H Photo Rosh Hashanah Holiday Closing Schedule



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2017)

```
Just a friendly reminder about the upcoming holiday schedule at <a href="https://bhpho.to/2mrnL4l">B&H Photo</a>.</p>
<p><strong>SuperStore & Offices</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>B&H will be closed starting at 1pm ET on Wed Sep 20 through Sat Sep 23.</li>
<li>We will reopen at 9:30am on Sun Sep 24</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Online Orders</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Online checkout will be available until 6:45pm Wed Sep 20.</li>
<li>Regular checkout will resume at 8:15pm Sat Sep 23.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Shipping</strong></p>

<ul>
<li>Orders placed before 11am Wed Sep 20 will be processed prior to the holiday closing.</li>
<li>Orders placed after this time will be processed when we reopen on Sun Sep 24.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Store Pickup</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Store Pickup orders placed up to 1 hour before store closing time will be available for same-day pickup until store closing time.</li>
<li>Store Pickup orders placed within 1 hour of store closing, or while the store is closed, will be available for pickup 45 minutes after the store reopens.</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

